# Slow movement with Bruckner/Mahler elements in it



## intoTHEvoid (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello everybody,

Please dont criticize me too hash, I know there is a lot of Bruckner in it and also some Mahler (the chime melody at 6:00 is a fragment from Mahlers 6th).
Especially the ending at 8:07 is Bruckner without a note changed BUT Im in the process of writing my own ending. I made several attempts at this but failed so far, escpecially in comparison to Bruckners epic ending.

Anyways, I am an amateur and do this as a hobby in which I put a lot of passion and I would love to get some feedback or maybe even some formal ideas for a proper self written ending.
THX an cheers :tiphat:


__
https://soundcloud.com/hive_mind%2Fsymphonic-attempt


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Totally unrelated but are you a Black Sabbath fan?


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Your piece sounds great. And trying to write in the style of a composer you admire is a great way to add to your own personal skill set. There is of course a danger that you might be tempted to take credit for something that is not your own work. But as long as that is not the case, you are in great company. 

Mozart wrote several quartets in the style of Haydn. Beethoven studied the styles of Haydn and Mozart closely, and tried to perfect the musical forms and structures used by Haydn and Mozart. Dvorak wrote some music in homage to Wagner, and I am sure there are many more examples to be found. Bottom line, great work. I hope you keep writing.

I like your work. I don't think you should add the exact Bruckner quote at the end. Doing so, in my opinion, detracts from what you have done.


----------



## intoTHEvoid (Oct 15, 2015)

Celloissimo said:


> Totally unrelated but are you a Black Sabbath fan?


Haha because of my nick? No, not really, I just thought it sounds cool and I couldnt come up with something else.



Truckload said:


> Your piece sounds great. And trying to write in the style of a composer you admire is a great way to add to your own personal skill set. There is of course a danger that you might be tempted to take credit for something that is not your own work. But as long as that is not the case, you are in great company.
> 
> I like your work. I don't think you should add the exact Bruckner quote at the end. Doing so, in my opinion, detracts from what you have done.


Thanks for listening and giving your opinion. Im glad you like the piece, that is very encouraging! I completly agree with you btw and Im not happy with that exact Bruckner quote. I really feel guilty and will not take any credit for that. Once I developed my own ending, I will update this post!

Thanks and cheers:tiphat:


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

I enjoyed the mood of this piece very much. The ending was interesting haha I was like. That sounds really good! I think you should finish it in the same manner you created it. Don't be afraid to emulate Buckner as was mentioned in the comments. So much to learn indeed. Great work.


----------

